# UTF8 in Homesite



## messmar (14. März 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

Win 2000 prof
Homesite 4.5

Wie kann ich in Homesite die Option UTF8 einstellen, außer dass ich es in Metatags wie folgendes eingeben:

<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8">

Danke, amin


----------



## Gumbo (14. März 2005)

Es ist vor allem wichtig, dass die Dokumente bereits mit UTF-8-Kodierung gespeichert wurden. Homesite kenn ich leidern nicht, daher kann ich dir dort auch nicht weiterhelfen.
Ich persönlich benutze Notepad2 nicht nur wegen seiner Schlichtheit, sondern auch, da es die Kodierung UTF-8 mit und ohne Signatur/BOM unterstützt.


----------

